
Could Neal Stephenson Be Satoshi Nakamoto? - bookofjoe
https://reason.com/2019/06/05/if-we-told-you-neal-stephenson-invented-bitcoin-would-you-be-surprised/
======
chachachoney
Could Betteridge's law of headlines apply here?

------
PhilWright
No.

To paraphrase Boromir, 'One does not simply invent blockchain'.

